# Bruins run



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 3, 2013)

Go B's.


----------



## dux (Jun 4, 2013)

I agree!! Crosby is a lil bitch..a goal scoring one! But still a bitch!!! Wouldn't mind seeing the Pens at least make it a fun series,same with the Kings,better get their ass's in gear too...
Kinda looking like a Hawks Bruins battle for the cup!?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 7, 2013)

dux said:


> I agree!! Crosby is a lil bitch..a goal scoring one! But still a bitch!!! Wouldn't mind seeing the Pens at least make it a fun series,same with the Kings,better get their ass's in gear too...
> Kinda looking like a Hawks Bruins battle for the cup!?


See U next week.

Go Hawks!


----------



## SBR (Jun 7, 2013)

go habs.....


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jun 8, 2013)

SBR said:


> go habs.....










I couldn't believe Campbell the other night...running out a power play for 50 seconds on a broken leg rather than skate back to the bench and give em a 5 on 3.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 11, 2013)

24 hours.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 11, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> 24 hours.
> 
> View attachment 2695700


Welcome to Hawkeytown, you'll be goin' home down 0-2.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 11, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Welcome to Hawkeytown, you'll be goin' home down 0-2.


We'll see about that.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 12, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> We'll see about that.


Just don't expect an easy time of it, we're deeper than the Pens and won't be laying goose eggs on O. 

Anything short of 7 games with at least 1 OT in game 7 will be a disappointment, Hawks and Bruins have too many similarities for either team to make it a short series.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 12, 2013)

Hell yeah. All the New England sport outfits are calling for Chicago.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 12, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Hell yeah. All the New England sport outfits are calling for Chicago.
> 
> View attachment 2696604


Hawks are the spoilers to the rest of the country, sort of like after Katrina when the Bears beat the Saints in the NFC title game.


----------



## dux (Jun 12, 2013)

Should be a great series! I have Chicago in 7 .... Were going to get some good National Anthems by a couple of the best!!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 17, 2013)

SunBiz......I can't watch this anymore. It's painful.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2013)

go blackhawks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 17, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> SunBiz......I can't watch this anymore. It's painful.


Not nearly as painful as watching the Hawks pathetic attempts at power plays...all year long. Our coaching staff doesn't believe in practicing them all that much b/c they are convinced they can score enough w/starters. 

Get ready for at least 1 more OT out of the next 2 games...these teams mirror each other in talent. If Boston should win this series, it's the lack of PP that will be the difference maker imho.

Peace


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 17, 2013)

Bruins suck on pp, always have. We are more likely to score short handed than on a power play.


----------



## dux (Jun 18, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Bruins suck on pp, always have. We are more likely to score short handed than on a power play.



Haha last night when the hawks were on the pp the bruins had 3 shorthanded shots to the Hawks 1 ...ouch! I don't think it's over,but the Bruins worked the hawks last night..


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 19, 2013)

dux said:


> Haha last night when the hawks were on the pp the bruins had 3 shorthanded shots to the Hawks 1 ...ouch! I don't think it's over,but the Bruins worked the hawks last night..


Since 1939, the team who wins game 3 of the finals when series was tied 1-1 has gone on to win the Cup 84% of the time.

Even if the Hawks win this evening, history is not on their side.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 23, 2013)

And now the Bruins are forced to win 2, so much for worthless stats.


----------

